# Grip medicine w/box label and stamp



## epgorge (May 11, 2007)

I gave up the boys for this bottle, but am very excited about this find. Wow... 
 It is just a local thing but check this out.


----------



## epgorge (May 11, 2007)

Middletown Springs, Carpenters Drug Store, Grip Medicine...


----------



## epgorge (May 11, 2007)

*Description:* Made by Dana S. Carpenter, Apothecary â€“ Middletown Springs, Vermont.
 Nice museum quality piece with original box, pamphlet and pill packet. Bottle has complete label and contents and is embossed. Box is in good condition, the top flap has come detached. The box also has IRS 5/8 cent Stamp.
*Embossed:* TAKE CARPENTERâ€™S / GRIP SYRUP / AND STOP THAT COUGH 
*Height:* 6.25â€
*Color:* Aqua
*Condition:* Excellent

*Price:* 
*Item No.* 122


----------



## epgorge (May 11, 2007)

I really wanted a deaad shot for bed bugs pontiled he had but he wanted $425 for it... Wow... but it was a Vermont bottle... So I opted for this to stp me from paying more for the other... now I can't afford it, not that I could anyway.

 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 11, 2007)

Now here was the clincher for me....

 It dates when it was sold... and shipped.


----------



## bearswede (May 11, 2007)

Nice acquisition, Joel... I really like the stamp with it!

 Ron


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 12, 2007)

That stamp may be a better find than the bottle. Now wouldn't that be something!


----------



## epgorge (May 12, 2007)

That was the first thing I thought Zane. That was the clincher on the value aspect. It is difficult to place a value on a local druggist bottle but when considering the box etc. it is a personal value. 

 Not sure how much the stamp is worth but I don'tthink I would break them up. The stamp concludes the history. There is no guessing. 

 Good to hear from you Zane. Got any good Vermont bottles?

 Joel


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 12, 2007)

Thanks Joel, it's good to be back! No Vermont Bottles though.


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Hey Joel, Shouldn't you let the younger diggers know what the grip is???  [sm=lol.gif]

 It's what happens if you get some bad mushrooms.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

[]You're thinking of "Trip" Cap.[]


----------



## epgorge (May 13, 2007)

> Hey Joel, Shouldn't you let the younger diggers know what the grip is???
> 
> It's what happens if you get some bad mushrooms.
> 
> ...


----------



## capsoda (May 13, 2007)

Yep, High speed trip with the grip to the pit to take a screaming sh........Ah........Um........well you know the rest!!!!! [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## urban archeologist (Jun 27, 2007)

i know that the grip is a cold in portuguese 

 new to this , neil


----------



## epgorge (Jun 28, 2007)

Hey Neil, Welcome! The grip is old American verbiage for anything similar to a cold. The old timers didn't know what they had contracted so they called it the Grip. I suppose it comes from the expression, "somethings got a grip on me". So grip in Pordageeze means cold, literally?
 Ep


----------



## margratton (Apr 29, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: epgorge
> 
> *Description:* Made by Dana S. Carpenter, Apothecary â€“ Middletown Springs, Vermont.
> Nice museum quality piece with original box, pamphlet and pill packet. Bottle has complete label and contents and is embossed. Box is in good condition, the top flap has come detached. The box also has IRS 5/8 cent Stamp.
> ...


----------



## saratogadriver (May 4, 2010)

epgorge, you collect VT bottles?  Anything in particular, any area in particular?   My Mom has a fairly extensive collection, mostly cures, but plenty of apothocaries etc as well.   Not too many VT bottle collectors, but a couple on the forum here.

 Jim G


----------



## epgorge (May 4, 2010)

Yes, Jim, I too have the bug for beautiful and hand made glass. I do buy Vermont medicine and I have a pretty good start on Vermont pharmacy bottles. Most towns had one. Duane Chase has the most impressive I have seen to date. He and I both collect what we don't have. His list is getting shorter and shorter while mine has miles to go.

 Contact me sometime and let me know what ma has kicking around. 

 Joel


----------



## saratogadriver (May 5, 2010)

I'll have to send you a pic of the middletown unembossed label that I have.   It's NOT a saratoga type embossed, but rather one of those green, turn mold unembossed bottles.  The label is completely different also from the one's I've seen, with "Montvert" water or some such thing, and an image of the hotel.   The Middletown historical society has borrowed it before, they don't have one.

 I'll try to remember to send you a couple of pics when I get a chance.    I have all the mineral waters, Mom ran out of room.  I have one big shelf where they, and some of my bigger inks reside.

 Jim G


----------



## JustGlass (May 8, 2010)

I live just a few miles from Middletown and until now I thought the only bottle from there was the Green and Amber healing springs bottle. Thanks for showing it. I will keep my eyes open for one. Is it embossed Middletown Vt.?


----------



## saratogadriver (May 9, 2010)

It's a bit of a thread hyjack, but here are two pics of the Middletown Springs and Hotel Co Montvert Water.   It's neither the label nor the bottle of the Gray's and Clark water.   And I bet the hotel was never nearly that large either...


----------



## saratogadriver (May 9, 2010)

And here's the label






 The parts of the label towards the sides contain an analysis of what was in the water, and a testimonial describing the water.

 The bottle is what I have always called a turn mold, no seams, but definitely 19th century.  This was a common form of labeled water bottle in NE.  I've got two others, one for Clarendon Springs (who seemed to use only this form of bottle) and another from northern Vt.

 This is the only label on Middletown I've ever seen.  I've owned it since 1988.

 Jim G


----------

